# [Sammelthread] YouTube Remixes



## mixxed_up (9. Oktober 2011)

Bis jetzt hab ich sowas wie diesen Thread noch nirgendwo gefunden. Hier könnt ihr Remixes posten, die auf YouTube hochgeladen und von Usern oder Internetradios erstellt wurden. Ich fang mal an:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T40qLVPrhE0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs2yr3U142o


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Oktober 2011)

Was ist jetzt an einem Remix eines Liedes so toll ?


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt an einem Remix eines Liedes so toll ?


 
So doofe Fragen pflege ich nicht zu beantworten. Ich sage nur: Sieh dich in dem Bereich um, in dem dieser Thread steht ....


----------

